
PIPA Senate whip count - sethbannon
http://www.opencongress.org/wiki/Protect_IP_Act_Senate_whip_count
======
MaysonL
Interestingly, six Republican co-sponsors have asked Harry Reid to postpone
the vote.

[http://www.opencongress.org/articles/view/2461-Six-GOP-Co-
Sp...](http://www.opencongress.org/articles/view/2461-Six-GOP-Co-Sponsors-of-
PIPA-Ask-Reid-to-Cancel-Vote)

------
owenfi
The page says "be sure to identify yourself as a constituent, and give your
mailing address for verification." Is there a technical/legal reason for this,
or is it mainly etiquette?

I've donated to Franken in the past and much of my family still resides in MN
but I'm in CA now. Is there any reason for me not to call? (Would it also be
bad form to send a check with a letter saying 'cash-me if you reverse
position' -- is this tantamount to the corporate donations that lead to such
legislation?)

(I'll be calling CA reps, too, but just curious about all this.)

------
mberning
Rand Paul and Rob Portman have their states mixed up. I wonder what other
mixups exist on this page. It's not going to be too effective to have people
calling the wrong representative.

------
justindocanto
Wow. Seems like half of the senate co-sponsored. =/

Btw, who designed this? Was it the OP?

This could be laid out sliiiiightly neater. Takes so long to get to the
bottom. Do we really need that big of a picture of each senator & does each
seneator need "Tips on calling/emailing". Makes me want to do my own. hmmmmmm.

------
danso
I've interpreted the current tally to have a few more in the "For": column and
one more in the "Against":
<http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/pipa#roll_call>

For: 49 Against: 5

I base it on the assumption that anyone who was part of the unanimous vote to
move PROTECT-IP or the vote to move PROTECT-IP's previous incarnation (COICA)
out of committee, or was a sponsor of COICA, counts as a supporter of PROTECT-
IP...until the senator says otherwise.

My tally includes one more supporter, Sen. Mark Warner, because he joined up
with Wyden to discuss the OPEN act, though he has not signed on as a co-
sponsor.

Again, these are _assumptions_ but may be worth knowing as you contact your
senators.

~~~
danso
Case in point: Sen. Mike Lee's (R-Utah) office contacted me to point to a
press release in which Lee stated that he would vote against the bill unless
it were changed. I previously listed him as a "Supporter" because he was part
of the unanimous vote to move it out of committee. He's now "Unsupportive" as
opposed to being an "Opponent" <http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/L000577>

Depending on your level of opposition to the bill, you might declare him as
good as a "Yea" vote if you feel that the changes he wants are largely
nominal. Others would disagree. So, all in all, a moving target depending on
what happens before the actual floor vote.

